# Under-Filled Boxes



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody ever get one? :hn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you mean only 24 instead of 25?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> you mean only 24 instead of 25?


That's precisely what I mean.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm guessing they weren't Trinidads


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

kvm said:


> I'm guessing you didn't buy Trinidads


Those had better not have 23 instead of 24. :c


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Yikes.. that does not sound good. Sorry to hear about this in more ways than 1 ...


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

can I ask what brand you got that came 1 short?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

khubli said:


> Yikes.. that does not sound good. Sorry to hear about this in more ways than 1 ...


It'll work out, I'm confident.

Just curious as to how many people have had this experience.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

You sure you didn't black out and smoke one?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

burninator said:


> Anybody ever get one? :hn


Nope, but if it is Cuban. Who knows what can be going on...

ATL


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

If I was a vendor you'd be happy your box only had one missing !!

I've never seen that though.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> You sure you didn't black out and smoke one?


Now that you mention it, I _was_ excited.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> You sure you didn't black out and smoke one?


:r

I hope you get it figured out. Maybe the guy that always steals the one sock has started with your cigars


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mrbl8k said:


> :r
> 
> I hope you get it figured out. Maybe the guy that always steals the one sock has started with your cigars


No sense covering up. You got to my mailbox before I did, didn't you, you sandbaggin' son of a gun! :c


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Never happened to me. Are you saying this was from a sealed box? ... I can understand if they opened ahead of time to inspect, but otherwise, wow.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Nope, completely sealed. They were Cuaba Tradicionales.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Darn beetles!!! You better freeze the rest of the box before the rest disappear!!!  

It has never happen to me so far!


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

burninator said:


> Nope, completely sealed. They were Cuaba Tradicionales.


Isn't that what they call the 'Angels share'? :cb


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Source where I obtained it offered to take back the box and replace it or refund me, but it hardly seems worth it for one cigar, though I was only going to keep a fiver.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

never happened to me, sorry cause that really sucks


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Strange indeed.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> Nope, completely sealed. They were Cuaba Tradicionales.


I never heard of that before. Any chance the vendor could send you an extra stick on your next order?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Was it missing from the top row or bottom?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Was it missing from the top row or bottom?


Bottom row. Box was sealed, and they were Cuabas, so they had the Habanos stickers and the Cuaba stickers. When I removed the top row, the cedar divider seemed to be slumping a little, but to be honest, I didn't think much about it until I'd counted them. There wasn't any significant spare room in the row of perfectos.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

dam inflation :sb 

That sucks. Guess I will have to start counting when I buy a box.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Never happened to me before. Do you trust your mail man? Not talking about with the wife but with the cigars.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

burninator said:


> Bottom row. Box was sealed, and they were Cuabas, so they had the Habanos stickers and the Cuaba stickers. When I removed the top row, the cedar divider seemed to be slumping a little, but to be honest, I didn't think much about it until I'd counted them. There wasn't any significant spare room in the row of perfectos.


Was the paper spacer still on the bottom row? I am not doubting you, just trying to create an acurate picture of what happened.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, everything was completely intact. I'll have to look again when I get home to see what the spacer looks like, whether it's spread or not.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I have hear of this happening here in europe.. And they do call it "angels share"..


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey bro, just cut one of mine in half, I'll split the loss with you - :tu


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

burninator said:


> Bottom row. Box was sealed, and they were Cuabas, so they had the Habanos stickers and the Cuaba stickers. When I removed the top row, the cedar divider seemed to be slumping a little, but to be honest, I didn't think much about it until I'd counted them. There wasn't any significant spare room in the row of perfectos.


CuabaBob strikes again....:ss


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SDmate said:


> CuabaBob strikes again....:ss


:r :r Bob! You Cuaba whore!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Never had that happen to me, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, aren't I the lucky one? :tg


----------

